# Mablethorpe ( Lincs ) Now MH Friendly



## QFour (Dec 30, 2016)

*Mablethorpe ( Lincs ) NOT MH Friendly*

CHANGED HEADING ..


I have done a search and cannot find anything about it ..

BUT

Mablethorpe now has MH Parking bays at the bus station. They have restricted the bus parking to 3 bays .. Added SIX MH Parking Bays and TWO Disabled MH Parking Bays. Toilets nearby all for £3 for 24 Hours .. No restrictions on sleeping or length of time you stay ..

Well done Mablethorpe .. 

If you do stop over Dave's is worth a visit for Breakfast. Just walk down towards the town and it's on the main road.

..


----------



## Cass (Dec 30, 2016)

Have they lifted the No Overnight sleeping then?, have used the bays During the day many times but didn't think you could sleep or cook in the van


----------



## QFour (Dec 30, 2016)

I stood in front of the machine for 5 minutes reading everything. There was nothing to say you could not sleep overnight or cook in your MH. I think someone has come to there senses at long last. The waitress in Dave's Cafe also said they had removed some of the parking restrictions on the roads. So perhaps they have at long last realised that people who have MH's spend money WHERE THEY CAN PARK.

The machine ticket just gives you a ticket for the same time you enter your money but 24 hours later. You do have to put your registration number in. Normally the first thing you see on the machine is NO OVERNIGHT Sleeping. Nothing on this one.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 30, 2016)

That's Brilliant news, & Thanks for Posting.
I'm on my phone at moment, So can I ask if anyone has got the Co ordinance for this Car Park for the Sat nav, As am heading to Milton Keynes Probably Tomorrow then on to Skegness over the 1st weeks of January so will divert and check it out !.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 30, 2016)

QFour said:


> I have done a search and cannot find anything about it ..
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...



Ment to add this to my last post sorry Ooops.


----------



## Weston (Dec 30, 2016)

The Council's website, states: _Overnight occupation of vehicles is not permitted._ It sounds like they are moving forward but the overnight rule needs clarifying.


----------



## Cass (Dec 30, 2016)

They must of updated the signs then, if deff used to say it on the one by the entrance, im sure the extra trade would help some of the local businesses. Maybe they will do this is some of there carparks in Skegness


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 30, 2016)

Weston said:


> The Council's website, states: _Overnight occupation of vehicles is not permitted._ It sounds like they are moving forward but the overnight rule needs clarifying.



From my experience the website is more likely to be correct than the pay and display machine or the car park signs.

Almost invariably pay and display car parks are introduced by councils with standard conditions that prohibit, using various wording, overnight occupancy.


----------



## maureenandtom (Dec 30, 2016)

What's on the website has no relevance here.   Nor is it relevant if the off-street parking order has overnight occupation restrictions.  What is important is the information the council displays to the parking public on its signs.


----------



## Cass (Dec 30, 2016)

Maybe they have done a uturn then because it defiantly used to state no sleeping or cooking in the pay and display meter


----------



## QFour (Dec 30, 2016)

I am normally very careful where we park and always read the signs so if it had said no overnight sleeping I would have seen it. Should have taken a picture ..

Had a look at google earth and they have certainly altered everything. The car park has a row of bollards down it now which split the MH / Bus / Disabled part from the rest. Entrance is through where there used to be a No Entry sign.

Map coordinates are  .. 53.3397603 , 0.2604875

..


----------



## Cass (Dec 30, 2016)

Sounds like they have made changes then, there never used to be any bollards that I can remember, hopefully they will do this in a few more areas


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 30, 2016)

QFour said:


> I am normally very careful where we park and always read the signs so if it had said no overnight sleeping I would have seen it. Should have taken a picture ..
> 
> Had a look at google earth and they have certainly altered everything. The car park has a row of bollards down it now which split the MH / Bus / Disabled part from the rest. Entrance is through where there used to be a No Entry sign.
> 
> ...



Brilliant,,Thanks for that.


----------



## rugbyken (Dec 30, 2016)

my cousin runs a bakery 'the nutty baker' in victoria st about 150 yds from the seacroft rd car park we've overnighted there twice in the last two years, once for a family wedding & again for a birthday meal no problems either occasion,


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 31, 2016)

*I have sent an email*

As follows

To...carparks@e-lindsey.gov.uk

Dear Sir,

I have a motorhome.

1) It seems clear that I can park here for 24hrs

2) It is not clear that we could sleep overnight in the vehicle

3) is cooking (in the vehicle) permitted

Clearly this is not a campsite and so no equipment will be outside the vehicle and no awning used

I will post their reply


----------



## maureenandtom (Dec 31, 2016)

We must all do what we think is best and I thank you for sending that email to East Lindsey council.    We should accept at face value their provision of parking spaces for us.   We should just use these spaces and not worry them to make public concessions.  It invites them to lose face in view of their previous opposition to motorhomes.  Councils guard carefully their decision making and don't like to be seen to be changing their minds.  They see that as a weakness when we might see it as a strength.

If this is indeed a concession, then ...

Throughout 2014/15 and perhaps a little of 2016 there were continuous efforts to get East Lindsey to tone down their ant-motorhome stance in a number of places - chief among them their decision to impose height barriers on car parks in Skegness but also on car parks throughout the Lincolnshire County Council area - Huttoft for example.   The council justified height barriers as non-descriminatory because, they said, there is sufficient street parking for motorhomes.  John Thompson's stance on anti-discrimination was very effective Made To Feel Like Outcasts | Page 2 | MotorhomeFun | The Best Motorhome Club in the World (probably) in making the two councils listen. Both councils became very defensive about their discrimination policy and the chief executive was quick to distance his council from one councillor's public statement that motorhomers are a bunch of freeloaders.   There were protests in other parts of Lincolnshire - Huttoft I've already mentioned and protests by the gypsy community.  I had my own little bit to do too.  

If this is indeed a concession then it proves the need to stand up to councils and question them when they make bad decisions


----------



## alcam (Dec 31, 2016)

jagmanx said:


> As follows
> 
> To...carparks@e-lindsey.gov.uk
> 
> ...



I get the impression in other places that some councils have adopted a pragmatic approach to MH parking . If asked officially [as above] they are going to answer officially i.e. NO . In this instance it appears they are allowing us to park without actually saying so . Why stir things up ?
p.s. all of these threads should be on members only forum


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 31, 2016)

alcam said:


> I get the impression in other places that some councils have adopted a pragmatic approach to MH parking . If asked officially [as above] they are going to answer officially i.e. NO . In this instance it appears they are allowing us to park without actually saying so . Why stir things up ?
> p.s. all of these threads should be on members only forum



I understand what you say !
We shall see.

On the basis of your solution we could get a penalty notice which could not be challenged (successfully).

If they say NO ! I will go elsewhere.... as will others


----------



## maureenandtom (Dec 31, 2016)

jagmanx said:


> I understand what you say !
> We shall see.
> 
> On the basis of your solution *we could get a penalty notice which could not be challenged (successfully).
> ...



Not true.

A challenge would be successful.  What is not forbidden is allowed.  We can only know what is forbidden if there is a sign at the car park saying so.  Here, it seems, there is no sign forbidding overnight parking.  Therefore, allowed.


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 31, 2016)

*I know I am being picky but*



maureenandtom said:


> Not true.
> 
> A challenge would be successful.  What is not forbidden is allowed.  We can only know what is forbidden if there is a sign at the car park saying so.  Here, it seems, there is no sign forbidding overnight parking.  Therefore, allowed.



I do not accept your "not True" certainly not "not likely" Maybe a challenge would be successful BUT.. too much aggravation.
Personally I will not stay there unless I get a suitable response.
The same goes for other situations.
Given our lifestyle and my philosophy  I avoid all such complications !

In effect .. "If I am not welcome.. I will not use...and spend"

Each to their own ..Just my strategy


----------



## alcam (Dec 31, 2016)

jagmanx said:


> I do not accept your "not True" certainly not "not likely" Maybe a challenge would be successful BUT.. too much aggravation.
> Personally I will not stay there unless I get a suitable response.
> The same goes for other situations.
> Given our lifestyle and my philosophy  I avoid all such complications !
> ...



So if you get a parking ticket [in any circumstances] that you know to be wrong and illegal you don't challenge it ? The 'aggravation' you refer to involves one email , quicker than posting on here or sending questionnaires to [possibly compliant] councils . The circumstances here [no signage] means that any ticket issued would be illegal . Almost certainly no ticket would be issued and , most definitely , any appeal would be successful
Your 'each to their own' comment is , unfortunately not true here either . Your stirring things up by demanding answers from the council will very possibly affect other motorhomers .


----------



## antiquesam (Dec 31, 2016)

I have to say that any car park allowing 24 hour parking, without any indication on the list of restrictions by the ticketing machine or a sign indicating otherwise in the car park is fair game and I would certainly challenge any ticket, even if it meant going to court


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 31, 2016)

*So*



alcam said:


> So if you get a parking ticket [in any circumstances] that you know to be wrong and illegal you don't challenge it ? The 'aggravation' you refer to involves one email , quicker than posting on here or sending questionnaires to [possibly compliant] councils . The circumstances here [no signage] means that any ticket issued would be illegal . Almost certainly no ticket would be issued and , most definitely , any appeal would be successful
> Your 'each to their own' comment is , unfortunately not true here either . Your stirring things up by demanding answers from the council will very possibly affect other motorhomers .



We do not have the same opinions
I was simply trying to clarify for the benefit of all.

I choose to not respond to your other comments..
So we disagree "C'est La Vie"


----------



## alcam (Dec 31, 2016)

jagmanx said:


> We do not have the same opinions
> I was simply trying to clarify for the benefit of all.
> *
> I choose to not respond to your other comments..*
> So we disagree "C'est La Vie"



Could you also choose not to , quite possibly , screw things up for the rest of us ?


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 31, 2016)

alcam said:


> Could you also choose not to , quite possibly , screw things up for the rest of us ?



My aim is to assist !
I do not see it as you put  _screw things up for the rest of us_
If you do not see it as that so be it.. I will refrain from any further response to you ! As this could get even sillier.
As I put earlier "we do not agree" Good bye !!!!

*For you Info
Admin likes my post about the email to ELDC*


----------



## Alberto (Dec 31, 2016)

jagmanx said:


> My aim is to assist !
> I do not see it as you put  _screw things up for the rest of us_
> If you do not see it as that so be it.. I will refrain from any further response to you ! As this could get even sillier.
> As I put earlier "we do not agree" Good bye !!!!
> ...



Well i liked Alcams post


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 31, 2016)

*I Am*



Alberto said:


> Well i liked Alcams post



So happy for you !


----------



## alcam (Dec 31, 2016)

jagmanx said:


> My aim is to assist !
> I do not see it as you put  _screw things up for the rest of us_
> If you do not see it as that so be it.. I will refrain from any further response to you ! As this could get even sillier.
> As I put earlier "we do not agree" Good bye !!!!
> ...



You are not assisting ! I have given you very logical reasons why I believe this to be the case .
Your last [highlighted] sentence ? Friendly advice , delete .


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 31, 2016)

To clarify - overnight stops are not added to the POIs if so doing may result in a challenge to our members.

If an existing POI is reported for such a situation it is removed.

Unless positive confirmation about this suggested location is forthcoming it will not be added to the POIs. It is unlikely that an enquiry by a member of the public will in any way alter the situation.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 5, 2017)

After discussing this matter with a senior member of Mablethorpe and Sutton on Sea Council this evening I can categorically confirm that there is, and never will be any overnight sleeping allowed in any of their carparks. He was very vociferous in his dislike of motorhome owners. He also expressed that after them having to take some full timers to court, some for staying in Huttoft Terace for four years that they will move on anyone sleeping in motorhomes or campers. They are about to embark on clearing the spot, taking to court and fining campers who try to stop over at the Trustthorpe POI. 

You have been warned though I expect the usual members to try their luck?


----------



## alcam (Jan 6, 2017)

Polar Bear said:


> After discussing this matter with a senior member of Mablethorpe and Sutton on Sea Council this evening I can categorically confirm that there is, and never will be any overnight sleeping allowed in any of their carparks. He was very vociferous in his dislike of motorhome owners. He also expressed that after them having to take some full timers to court, some for staying in Huttoft Terace for four years that they will move on anyone sleeping in motorhomes or campers. They are about to embark on clearing the spot, taking to court and fining campers who try to stop over at the Trustthorpe POI.
> 
> You have been warned though I expect the usual members to try their luck?



Did your friend ( councillor or staff?) tell you that they would be putting up appropriate signage first ? Or did they think they could just act illegally ?


----------



## Cass (Jan 8, 2017)

We are going to the Sand Racing next Sunday so will have a look at the signs and take a photo, if I remember, as I said in the past it did say no overnight sleeping in vehicles, hence why we only parked during the day.


----------



## Cass (Jan 15, 2017)

*No overnighting at Mablethorpe*

had a trip to Mapplethorpe they have moved the motorhome bays from the far corner and put a height barrier where you used to enter there is still motorhome parking  next to the coach bays, but the signage is quite cleaf on cooking or sleeping


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 15, 2017)

*Yes*



Cass said:


> had a trip to Mapplethorpe they have moved the motorhome bays from the far corner and put a height barrier where you used to enter there is still motorhome parking  next to the coach bays, but the signage is quite cleaf on cooking or sleeping



I got confirmation of this from the council
I simply responded that they were "missing out"!
Their response was that there are plenty of sites nearby !

Like St Andrews  Bye Bye Mablethorpe.
Their loss not mine (or should I say ours ?)


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 15, 2017)

Well Yep,,As you say Cass,,Very Clear !.
That's That then lol lol.
Not as Motorhome Friendly as maybe they could be.
Thanks for the Pixxes though.


----------



## mickymost (Jan 15, 2017)

As a local person who lives in the area near SKegness it's a shame motorhomes are being made to feel unwelcome.Local SKegness  Councillors own caravan sites and want to force motorhomes into their sites (see jagmanx post above)but as we are self sufficient that ain't gonna happen. Just something observed by me motorhomes regularly wild camp on the A158 just outside Skegness on the lay-bys and never get moved on. Also on the A52 just outside Skeg coming from Boston there is a hidden lay by on right regularly used by motorhomes again without any hassle.

Regards Mike


----------



## Randonneur (Jan 15, 2017)

I was thinking of going that way in a couple of weeks and the Mablethorpe parking sounded interesting but it seems like it's off limits now.

Does anyone know what the situation is with Huttoft is these days??


----------



## maureenandtom (Jan 15, 2017)

_“Any person who uses any part of the parking place or a moveable dwelling in a parking place for sleeping for campng or cooking shall be liable to prosecution.”_

Overnight Parking is not forbidden.  The council forbids and must be able to prove you slept, or camped, or cooked.

There are no prosecutions under an off-street parking order;  it's a PCN for an offence here and you'll not see the inside of a court.

It doesn't matter that none of that is capable of being proven (given reasonable care on our part).   There have only been two occasions the council tried that in Lincolnshire.   Out of forty cases begun by the council (Huttoft fiasco) only two came to court.  This was for offences under a bye-law - not a TRO or off street parking order, which wouldn't have got anywhere near a court.  So, after abandoning 38 cases (must have had no proof), there were two prosecutions.  

The first - the guy admitted guilt and was fined.  The second - the guy pleaded not guilty and the council was unable to provide evidence.   Alex Sprott didn't prove his innocence - and he didn't have to - for the council was unable to provide proof.  In fact - the Judge in that case reprimanded the council for abuse of process and it cost the tax- payer dear in costs of bringing the case and of paying Alex's costs.  The council employees and councillors who spent all that money of ours got off scot free.

But it doesn't matter that none of that is capable of being proven.   We abide by the rules and none of us will park there overnight.  Will we?  

Jagmanx is wrong about the council being the loser.  The council has won effortlessly;  it got what it wanted which is a car park free of overnight motorhomes and, it thinks, lining the pockets of those councillors who have a selfish interest in campsites because any motorhome going to Lincolnshire will now use one of their campsites, yes?  Well, no.  The only motorhomes to use campites will be those who would have done so anyway.  The rest of us will go elsewhere.  That is, until councils elsewhere bring in their own restrictions and evedntually we'll have nowhere in our own country.  Not able to park on car parks we own and we have paid for.   

The losers are Us.   Us as motorhomers, certainly, but also us as tax-payers.  Council and business tax payers in Lincolnshire are losing out on a source of tourist income.   Income for all those businesses from supermarkets to filling stations to restaurants and public houses and all those other small businesses who benefit in any way from the presence of tourists.  That means jobs and income in people's pay packets.

The country as a whole also loses;  we all know of foreign motorhomers who would come to Britain if only we were more motorhome friendly.

But the interests of campsite owners come first.


----------



## QFour (Jan 15, 2017)

*Oppppps*

..

I should have gone to Spec Savers .. I stood there for ages reading the signage .. So they are happy for you to park for 24 hours for your £3 but if you fall asleep during the day you can be issued with a penalty notice .. :lol-053:

..

Oh well back to Whitby ..

..


----------



## Deleted member 37170 (Jan 16, 2017)

I have been using that car park for years. Never had a problem with it and parked there on many occasions for the Friday and Saturday night, then along comes someone who upsets the bloody applecart and we are all stuffed!  If you find a council car park, anywhere that turns a blind eye, **** keep your trap shut!!!!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 16, 2017)

Bopper said:


> I have been using that car park for years. Never had a problem with it and parked there on many occasions for the Friday and Saturday night, then along comes someone who upsets the bloody applecart and we are all stuffed!  If you find a council car park, anywhere that turns a blind eye, **** keep your trap shut!!!!



Hi ya,
Although I Kinda get what your saying, & I'm sure we have all got little Gems of park ups that we like to maybe only tell a few others about on the low key. We are talking about a Public Carpark here, & 'Most' on this forum are Friendly & Helpful Folk. I'm confident that the majority of the collective 'WE' would be happy to put a post of a Car Park overnite, OR The warning to other members of a change, & the re enforcement of the potential of getting a Fine of sorts in a place that many may have been used without problem in the past.
its just a good Heads up for others in my view.
The only thing I would say is I wish people (Myself included) would post Overnights and Threads on such like in the Member's Only section.


----------



## maureenandtom (Jan 16, 2017)

I think Bopper means .... don't go asking the council if they truly mean it if they don't have signs forbidding motorhomes.  All it does is jog their memories that the lack of signs was actually an oversight and .... "Now we'll put it right, thank you very much".


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 16, 2017)

maureenandtom said:


> I think Bopper means .... don't go asking the council if they truly mean it if they don't have signs forbidding motorhomes.  All it does is jog their memories that the lack of signs was actually an oversight and .... "Now we'll put it right, thank you very much".



AHH,,Right..Yep got it now.
I will go back to my Breakfast lol.


----------



## Cass (Jan 16, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> AHH,,Right..Yep got it now.
> I will go back to my Breakfast lol.



Breakfast! its 11:30, I'm just thinking about lunch


----------



## alcam (Jan 16, 2017)

Bopper said:


> I have been using that car park for years. Never had a problem with it and parked there on many occasions for the Friday and Saturday night, then along comes someone who upsets the bloody applecart and we are all stuffed!  If you find a council car park, anywhere that turns a blind eye, **** keep your trap shut!!!!



All of the above , in spades !


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 16, 2017)

Cass said:


> Breakfast! its 11:30, I'm just thinking about lunch



I'm on Zombie Time,,,,its Complicated !.

I had a Light Breakfast of assorted leftovers, Mainly Finger Food.


----------



## Deleted member 37170 (Jan 17, 2017)

maureenandtom said:


> I think Bopper means .... don't go asking the council if they truly mean it if they don't have signs forbidding motorhomes.  All it does is jog their memories that the lack of signs was actually an oversight and .... "Now we'll put it right, thank you very much".



That is exactly what I meant.  Always treat the council like a sleeping tiger. Do NOT poke the bloody thing!


----------



## frontslide (Jan 18, 2017)

As a child i grew up in a small village we would go into the woods and build camps in the summer. Only us few builders knew the location.

The internet is the problem


----------



## freddie (Jan 18, 2017)

*mablethorpe*

hiya to all campers been wild camper for lot years now a lot of things are changing   i look at mablethorpe bus station 2 wks ago yes theres parking for camper vans & motor homes but i whent to the pay and display was told some wks ago was £3.00 for 24 hours parking  i look at the notice and theres a lot to read  could not find any notice that said over night parking & to sleep in your camper van or motor home so that tells me that you can park for 24 hours but what about sleeping in your camper van or motor home  you all no what the council are like they make things up as they go  and one morning may find a £60.00 fine on window for sleeping in your camper van or motor home its just like council to do that so take care i will try see if can get a advice letter from mablethorpe council saying if only parking of camper vans or motor homes and over night sleeping in them  am just thinking as am saying this council think will say no over night sleeping in any car,  van, camper van , motor home  i no where council offices are so next time am passing will call see them  and try get a letter from them its easy just to call see the council so you might think so?? not with them ?? all the best happy camping freddie


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (Jan 19, 2017)

maureenandtom said:


> We must all do what we think is best and I thank you for sending that email to East Lindsey council.    We should accept at face value their provision of parking spaces for us.   We should just use these spaces and not worry them to make public concessions.  It invites them to lose face in view of their previous opposition to motorhomes.  Councils guard carefully their decision making and don't like to be seen to be changing their minds.  They see that as a weakness when we might see it as a strength.
> 
> If this is indeed a concession, then ...
> 
> ...



In 2015 we visited Mablethorpe in a LWB coachbuilt, 'er indoors' can't walk that far and we found a car park close to the high street as she needed a chemist. It was in the season, the few MH bays were full as were the disabled bays. She has a blue badge that was displayed. The only space we could find found us overhanging a hatched area a wee bit. We came back to find a ticket on the van. We weren't the only vehicle overhanging hatched areas, just the only MH. Some cars were across the line between spaces, I was mightily pi**ed off as that was the only ticket I could see that was dished out in the 20 minutes we were out of the van. I took a few pictures, appealed, got blown out so sent the Council a letter letting them know that we won't be back and will spend our money elsewhere. Maybe we helped get the message across but in any case that place is now on our 'Drive By' list.

We find ourselves on the West coast now and then, Weston Super Mare we found difficult whereas Minehead is no problem whatsoever so that's where we'll have a few days and spend out £££'s when in that part of the country.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 19, 2017)

*Unlucky !!!*



bedonwheels said:


> In 2015 we visited Mablethorpe in a LWB coachbuilt, 'er indoors' can't walk that far and we found a car park close to the high street as she needed a chemist. It was in the season, the few MH bays were full as were the disabled bays. She has a blue badge that was displayed. The only space we could find found us overhanging a hatched area a wee bit. We came back to find a ticket on the van. We weren't the only vehicle overhanging hatched areas, just the only MH. Some cars were across the line between spaces, I was mightily pi**ed off as that was the only ticket I could see that was dished out in the 20 minutes we were out of the van. I took a few pictures, appealed, got blown out so sent the Council a letter letting them know that we won't be back and will spend our money elsewhere. Maybe we helped get the message across but in any case that place is now on our 'Drive By' list.
> 
> We find ourselves on the West coast now and then, Weston Super Mare we found difficult whereas Minehead is no problem whatsoever so that's where we'll have a few days and spend out £££'s when in that part of the country.



To say the least given what you post.
Unfortunately a "Foolish Person" issued the parking ticket and an "even more foolish person" failed to overturn the 1st decision.
So you and I and many others will avoid Mablethorpe and the like !

Asa in the words of the song "when will they ever learn" ?


----------



## Cass (Jan 21, 2017)

freddie said:


> hiya to all campers been wild camper for lot years now a lot of things are changing   i look at mablethorpe bus station 2 wks ago yes theres parking for camper vans & motor homes but i whent to the pay and display was told some wks ago was £3.00 for 24 hours parking  i look at the notice and theres a lot to read  could not find any notice that said over night parking & to sleep in your camper van or motor home so that tells me that you can park for 24 hours but what about sleeping in your camper van or motor home  you all no what the council are like they make things up as they go  and one morning may find a £60.00 fine on window for sleeping in your camper van or motor home its just like council to do that so take care i will try see if can get a advice letter from mablethorpe council saying if only parking of camper vans or motor homes and over night sleeping in them  am just thinking as am saying this council think will say no over night sleeping in any car,  van, camper van , motor home  i no where council offices are so next time am passing will call see them  and try get a letter from them its easy just to call see the council so you might think so?? not with them ?? all the best happy camping freddie




I cannot understand how no one is seeing the signs ive been going to Mablethorpe for years used the car park during the day and it has always stated no sleeping or cooking, how did you miss this, East Lindsey Council are known for not being motorhome friendly.


----------

